# overlapping teeth?



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

hey everyone! feels like forever since I was last here! We've been so busy lately! But I have a quick question... I was looking at Winstons teeth last night to see how he's getting on with teething and spotted that his front two upper teeth seem to be overlapping slightly. They havent come through fully yet and are only little points at the moment but i'm worried they are going to grow through overlapping and cause Winnie some discomfort! Has anyone come across this before? They definitely cross over and his gums seem to be slightly red around these teeth in particular, although I dont know whether to just put that down to teething!


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Ruffios teeth were like that. When he got neutered he also had 6 teeth pulled out. I would talk with your vet to see what the recommend. Since their mouths are so small there is sometimes not enough room for all their teeth. 

You can even see if the baby teeth that are in the way of the new growing teeth are loose enough that you can pull them out. Every day you could try and grab ahold of them and give them a gentle tug/pull and see if they will come out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

